# Need a Central Maryland Business partner



## MrStyle (Aug 30, 2013)

Ok - maybe a wacky idea but thought it is worth a post.

My wife is a big time scrapbooker and hosts 10-15 ladies a month at our house for events. These ladies are very serious about their hobby. They see the builtin cabinets and shelving units I have made for my wife and they want to hire me to do the same for them. 
Example: https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipN8n0UhVLIvSIRUOCpDASPG9YKYTgVkdUcjAvVePPvg3Ve3MP6j2B4eie_t_V3zjg?key=WkRDU1JhbmFoOUZJbFJ0NVNGYVEwRlc2Y0I4YjhB

I am a hobbyist woodworker. I do not have the time with my fulltime job and family to do side jobs alone. But could I attempt this as on the side with a partner? Maybe. I am not looking to make a living off this side work but rather make some side money to help fund my woodworking hobby.

Here are the two scenarios I am considering.
1. A partner that works with me to complete the jobs together and we split the profits.
2. A partner that completes the work without me and basically I get a finders fee for completed jobs

I have not explored anything about doing this other then - thinking hey it might work. So there are many questions such as and issues that would need to be figured out. So my first question is -

Anybody interested?

Has anyone else tried this type of collaborative arrangements and have some advice ( even if it is - DON'T DO IT MAN due to…....)


----------



## Woodendeavor (Apr 7, 2011)

Where in Central Maryland are we talking about?


----------

